# AUTO-TRANSMISSION FAILURE SURVEY - Please respond if impacted



## Cruzeline (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi All,

After several discussions with Chevy about the failed transmission in my daughter's 2011 Cruze 1.8L (only 98,000 miles), I've taken it upon myself to find out how many other owners have experienced the same $4,000 nightmare. 

If you have had a total transmission failure requiring a rebuild or new transmission, please respond with the following information: 

- year 
- model
- engine size
- mileage/date of repair
- repair cost
- geographic location

My ultimate goal is to get Chevy and GM to acknowledge a problem exists. So, please help me validate that it's not a isolated failure.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

It's not an isolated failure. Not even to the Cruze. Any GM with a 6 speed FWD transmission (Malibu, Cruze, Traverse, Acadia, Equinox) are prone to having 3-5-R waveplate failure. 

Now, unfortunately, 100,000 miles is a lot of miles for a GM car. Not that I'm trying to spark a hate GM discussion, but that really is a lot of miles for wanting them to cover something under a warranty on a 7-8 year old car.

Ironically, the FWD 6 speed automatics were co-devoloped with Ford and they do not seem to have any of the issues with them like GM does. Just some interesting food for thought.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Cruzeline said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After several discussions with Chevy about the failed transmission in my daughter's 2011 Cruze 1.8L (only 98,000 miles), I've taken it upon myself to find out how many other owners have experienced the same $4,000 nightmare.
> 
> ...


They do acknowledge their products are subject to failure and offer protection programs against unforeseen problems. I bought additional protection for this exact reason. Even your Insurance company might offer Mechanical Breakdown insurance. We have members who proudly say they would NEVER consider an "Extended Warranty". I can think of 4000 reasons why I always have!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The waveplate concern was for the larger 6speeds used in the Malibu sized vehicles.....had a failure on wifes 08 3.6l.
Had GMPP though so it did not cause any financial suffering.

OP......the trans found in the Cruze, 1.8 or 1.4 are not prone to any particular failure. There were issues with the "partial neutral" re-engaging for no reason and there was a service bulletin that involved clutch exchanges.

The model year 2011 had many shift quality and shift timing complaints (as compared to whatever car the Cruze owner used to have) but, again, very few actual failures reported on this forum.

Naturally, nobody was looking over the repairmans shoulder so you really don't know what the actual cause of failure truly was.
There are a lot of bits in there, including a computer.......all must work together......a five dollar 'O' ring seal will burn an entire clutch pack for example.

Mark, maybe you will trip over something but using my past dealer experience (now retired) I wouldn't get too hopeful......I think your daughter was one of the unfortunate folks that got a weak unit (though, 98k is nothing to sneeze at.....in my era, 50k for a auto box was a stretch and those were only two and three speed units).

Rob


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jmlo96 said:


> Now, unfortunately, 100,000 miles is a lot of miles for a GM car. Not that I'm trying to spark a hate GM discussion, but that really is a lot of miles for wanting them to cover something under a warranty on a 7-8 year old car.


What is the driveline warranty on a 2011?



Cruzeline said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your newly repaired Cruze here.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The 6T30/40 transmission was redesigned in a number of ways for 2012, including solenoids, internals, and final drive ratios; 2011 auto transmissions in Cruzes actually have a relatively high failure rate. Unfortunately, no one seems to actually be sure if they are interchangeable between the years.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> What is the driveline warranty on a 2011?


It would only be the 5 year 100k Powertrain. That being said, 100k in over a long period of city driving is a heck of a lot harder than 100k in highway miles.

I don't think GM ever added extended coverage to any Cruze transmissions.


----------



## Cruzeline (Apr 14, 2018)

Sorry, but I expect transmissions to last well beyond 100,000 miles. How many years has GM been building cars? Totally unacceptable. I sold a 95 Nissan Quest with 365,000 miles original engine and transmission to buy the Cruze. I also had a Chevy 95 K1500 with 305,000 miles with original engine and trans. Never had a drive train issue. To have faulty designs is one thing but I am disgusted and frustrated the GM doesn't give a crap and wont acknowledge a problem.


----------



## viclynper92 (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm sorry your daughter is experiencing this. I had the same issue at only 52,000 miles with my 2012. Cost me close to $4000 to fix, thankfully I did have an extended warranty and was able to duke it out with GM to get repaid. Horrible. This was in the Ft. Lauderdale area.


----------



## Allie-oop (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi. I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze. It's At the dealership right now for a broken waveplate. Someone on here says the the waveplate issue is for bigger models, and that's not true. I found a copy of GM's manual online that instructs mechanics to replace the 3-5-REV clutch piston on certain 6T40/45 due to a known issue with cause wave plate failure. It states there are some 2012's that can be included on this. 

http://www.atra.com/Manuals/Individual/2013/2013-053.pdf

Well, mine was one of them. Mind you, this is the second time I have had my transmission fixed. Last time did not require a rebuild and only involved external parts, but I still knew something was wrong but with no repeatable problem, you cannot convince a dealership not that I can afford a tranny rebuild. 
I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze with 1.8L engine with a 6T40 transmission. It had 119,000 miles on it this time when I took it in for repair, but I started noticing issues long before this. I also drive a lot of highway miles, so my mileage is high. The first repair was at 95,000 when it went out. I had the joy of towing it back to ohio from the other side of PA when it went out the first time. And it's never been right since I brought it in June 6th of last year for the first repair. 
Yes, it has "higher mileage" (which is pathetic that it's considered high nowadays). I've always owned chevys and had no problems until now. Also, my dad has been a mechanic for over 35 years and was a GM certified mechanic. So I have had my car properly maintained and never had issues with my previous chevys. I asked the dealer to save the broken wave plate but I'm hoping to catch them tomorrow to have them save the clutch piston to prove it's the older style. 
After this transmission is fixed, I'm done with chevys.


----------



## Allie-oop (Jun 2, 2018)

Btw I wanted to add that the first repair I had done in my Cruze transmission was replacing solenoid sensor and output signal sensor. The wires were chaffed. But I have always noted periodic weird shifting which I was told was "normal" and problems with reverse.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Allie-oop said:


> Hi. I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze. It's At the dealership right now for a broken waveplate. Someone on here says the the waveplate issue is for bigger models, and that's not true. I found a copy of GM's manual online that instructs mechanics to replace the 3-5-REV clutch piston on certain 6T40/45 due to a known issue with cause wave plate failure. It states there are some 2012's that can be included on this.
> 
> http://www.atra.com/Manuals/Individual/2013/2013-053.pdf
> 
> ...


The American Transmission Re builders Association is *not* a G.M. Manual


----------



## Allie-oop (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I would edit my comment but it seems I am unable to. 

However, it's 100% dead on. I had the exact clutch piston ATRA mentions in my transmission and a wave plate broke in half. And they replaced it with a newer type of clutch piston without grooves. 

Too bad my check engine light and battery light came on on my way to work last night. I have to go back to the dealership today now. Let's see what they come up with next.


----------



## dmcg (Aug 10, 2018)

2011
Chevy Cruze
1.4 Tubo
54,000 - repair pending as of 8/11/2018
$4000 for replacement
Georgia

Told by Chevy dealer that the 3-5-R Wave plate is broken. Code P0776.


----------

